# MOST OF THESE INDAIN ARTFACT ARE THERE TOOL,S



## east texas terry (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## yacorie (Feb 9, 2021)

Isn’t that just a flat rock?


----------



## east texas terry (Feb 9, 2021)

NO  THIS WAS FOUND IN A CAMP SITE IT HAS WEAR PLACE IN THE MIDDLE WERE THEY USED A MANO STONE TO GRIND THERE NUTS BERRY  YOU GOT KNOW WHAT YOU  LOOK FOR OR YOU WILL PASS OVER A GOOD ARTFACT


----------



## Antiques214 (Feb 9, 2021)

I really like the petrified wood. I find tons of petrified wood pieces while bottle hunting in a couple local creeks so now I have a box full. Yours look shiny, what did you coat them with?


----------



## east texas terry (Feb 9, 2021)

MOST OF THE STONE ARE NOT NATIVE TO THIS SITE THEY BROUGH IN TO USE  THEY DID HAVE A HARDWARE STORE IF YOU DO THIS LONG ENOUGH YOU CAN TELL WHAT NOT NATIVE TO THE SITE


----------



## Antiques214 (Feb 9, 2021)

east texas terry said:


> MOST OF THE STONE ARE NOT NATIVE TO THIS SITE THEY BROUGH IN TO USE  THEY DID HAVE A HARDWARE STORE IF YOU DO THIS LONG ENOUGH YOU CAN TELL WHAT NOT NATIVE TO THE SITE


Well that didn't really have anything to do with my question but okay.


----------



## east texas terry (Feb 9, 2021)

Antiques214 said:


> I really like the petrified wood. I find tons of petrified wood pieces while bottle hunting in a couple local creeks so now I have a box full. Yours look shiny, what did you coat them with?


  I REALY CLEAN MY PETRIFIED WOOD I PUT IN THE OVEN AT 450 GET IT REAL HOT TAKE IT OUT AND SPRAY IT WITH A SEM  GLOSS POLYURETHAHE IT BRING ALLTHE COLOR OUT


----------



## yacorie (Feb 10, 2021)

I was kidding since you had an actual sign on the piece -relax


----------



## Harry Pristis (Feb 10, 2021)

*It is not a problem with these scraps of pet wood, but it is a mistake to use polyurethane on other, possible significant, fossils.  There are plastic consolidants, like Butvar B-76, which work better for your purpose, and are reversible (unlike polyurethane).*


----------



## east texas terry (Feb 10, 2021)

THAHK 


Harry Pristis said:


> *It is not a problem with these scraps of pet wood, but it is a mistake to use polyurethane on other, possible significant, fossils.  There are plastic consolidants, like Butvar B-76, which work better for your purpose, and are reversible (unlike polyurethane).*


THANK YOU HARRY


----------

